# Are you comfortable being seen naked?



## Bullgrit (Sep 18, 2013)

Something that has intrigued me for a long time is how some people can be completely comfortable being seen naked. It amazes me that some people are perfectly comfortable skinny dipping, changing clothes, modeling, and otherwise getting naked in front of other people.

I've seen interviews with supermodels who state that they aren't comfortable with, and don't do, complete nudity. They'll do the skimpiest of bikinis or underwear, but they won't do full nudity on camera. And then there are folks who are far from supermodel "perfection" who don't mind at all being seen and even photographed fully naked.

(And then there are the professional and amatuer porn performers. Talk about being comfortable with showing yourself!)

How about you? Are you comfortable being naked in public view? If not, do you envy or shake your head at those who are?

Bullgrit


----------



## Radiating Gnome (Sep 18, 2013)

It's not that I mind, it's cleaning up the vomit afterwards that's a drag.


----------



## Dioltach (Sep 18, 2013)

No. Sorry.

Actually, even when I was in the best shape of my life I didn't like the thought of anyone seeing me naked. Now I'm forty, fat and fuzzy around the edges. The only person I don't mind being naked around is my wife. (A while ago we had a couple's massage session where we had to get naked for a body wrap while we were rubbed with some goo -- not very relaxing.)


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 18, 2013)

I not comfortable fully clothed.


----------



## billd91 (Sep 18, 2013)

Bullgrit said:


> I've seen interviews with supermodels who state that they aren't comfortable with, and don't do, complete nudity. They'll do the skimpiest of bikinis or underwear, but they won't do full nudity on camera. And then there are folks who are far from supermodel "perfection" who don't mind at all being seen and even photographed fully naked.




I once had a conversation with a stripper who usually worked a regular topless club but occasionally worked a sister full nude club and even she found it a bit weird to do full nude. I guess everybody has limits of comfort even if they seem arbitrary to us.


----------



## jonesy (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 18, 2013)

It depends how mch you were shamed about your body when you were a kid.


----------



## Bullgrit (Sep 18, 2013)

goldomark said:
			
		

> It depends how mch you were shamed about your body when you were a kid.



I don't think so. I don't remember being shamed or feeling any shame put upon me about nudity when I was a kid. And I have two boys, ages 8 and 12. The younger has always been shy about being naked (outside of his mother and me), but the older is only now showing reservations (even in front of his mother and me) as he is coming up on his teens. We've never shamed either of them in any way about their bodies.

I even disagree that shame has anything to do with discomfort being naked in public. I am terribly uncomfortable with any direct attention -- public speaking is a terror -- but I don't feel at all ashamed about myself. 

Bullgrit


----------



## Bullgrit (Sep 18, 2013)

billd91 said:
			
		

> I once had a conversation with a stripper who usually worked a regular topless club but occasionally worked a sister full nude club and even she found it a bit weird to do full nude. I guess everybody has limits of comfort even if they seem arbitrary to us.



That's very interesting. Funny how only a few square inches of fabric can make any difference.

Bullgrit


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes, in context.


----------



## bone_naga (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah I'm pretty comfortable being naked. It's rather important for those of us that enjoy having sex. I mean you could try to keep most of your clothes on, but it's a bit of a mood killer if you stop a chick from taking your pants off and tell her that you'd rather just pull it through your fly.

Besides, I grew up going to summer camps where it would be a bunch of people in one shower, when I joined the Army we still had the open showers, in the locker room at the gym people see me naked, and I often get changed at work (usually not completely naked since there isn't usually a reason to change my drawers).


----------



## Deset Gled (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes, actually, I'm pretty comfortable with being naked.  Obviously, you could come up with situations where it would be embarrassing, but lounging around the house in comfort, skinny dipping in less-than-private areas, or large changing rooms are no problem for me.  I don't know how I would feel about being naked professionally, but I don't think that's a situation I'll have to worry about any time soon.

FWIW, I was extremely self conscious of being naked when I was a teenager.  I had some fairly major skin problems, and would be upset if my shirt barely started to ride up.  Now that's cleared up a lot (not completely), and I'm in nowhere near as good of physically shape (that is, I'm older and fatter).  Being comfortable with my body has much more to do with my comfort levels in life that it does with the condition of my body.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 18, 2013)

Bullgrit said:


> I don't think so. I don't remember being shamed or feeling any shame put upon me about nudity when I was a kid. And I have two boys, ages 8 and 12. The younger has always been shy about being naked (outside of his mother and me), but the older is only now showing reservations (even in front of his mother and me) as he is coming up on his teens. We've never shamed either of them in any way about their bodies.
> 
> I even disagree that shame has anything to do with discomfort being naked in public. I am terribly uncomfortable with any direct attention -- public speaking is a terror -- but I don't feel at all ashamed about myself.
> 
> Bullgrit



It doesn't have to be the parents, shaming nakedness is prevalent in society/the media. It is part of our judo-christian heritage. This really is a case of nurture and not nature. I am not aware of any other animal that feels shame or is unconfortable being nude. 

It might manifest itself earlier for some individuals, later for others (teens put a lot of emphasis on conformity) or never (damn hippies!), again depending to what the individual was exposed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 18, 2013)

Not comfy, nor envious.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 19, 2013)

goldomark said:


> I am not aware of any other animal that feels shame or is unconfortable being nude.




For no other animal is it an option, so that's not telling.  I mean, if you're _incapable_ of making clothes, it would be a little strange to then have body-modesty as part of your social structure, wouldn't it?


----------



## Bullgrit (Sep 19, 2013)

bone_naga said:
			
		

> It's rather important for those of us that enjoy having sex.



Most people don't regularly have sex in public. For me, I've never had a problem being naked with a sex partner, even in plain view, up close, in broad light. But I'd be mortified being naked as, say, an artist's model.

Bullgrit


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 19, 2013)

Umbran said:


> For no other animal is it an option, so that's not telling. I mean, if you're _incapable_ of making clothes, it would be a little strange to then have body-modesty as part of your social structure, wouldn't it?



Which is irrelevant. If shame is a natural feeling, than some animals could have it in their genes, whether they could make clothes or not (they could hide from each other, roll themselves in mud, etc.

As you said, this is a question of culture, something that is taught, acquired and not natural.


----------



## Bullgrit (Sep 19, 2013)

For those who are uncomfortable with their own public nakedness: are you also uncomfortable being in the presence of others who are naked?

Although I'm not comfortable with my own public nakedness, I have no problem being with naked people in public. I'd look at their nakedness in curiosity, but it wouldn't make me uncomfortable. I've stood beside naked models as students around me sketched.

Bullgrit


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 19, 2013)

Depends, his naked ugly dude charging towards me?


----------



## PigKnight (Sep 19, 2013)

goldomark said:


> Which is irrelevant. If shame is a natural feeling, than some animals could have it in their genes, whether they could make clothes or not (they could hide from each other, roll themselves in mud, etc.
> 
> As you said, this is a question of culture, something that is taught, acquired and not natural.



Pigs wear clothes all the time. It's just people that steal them. Who do you think makes clothes? Pigs!


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Sep 19, 2013)

Not uncomfortable under normal circumstances ... the Army tends to grind unimportant things like nudity taboos off pretty quickly.  When you have to take a sponge bath in the middle of the desert ...

Now, I think I might feel pretty uncomfortable stripping down and dancing on a pole.  Nudity is one thing; exhibitionism is something else.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 19, 2013)

goldomark said:


> Which is irrelevant. If shame is a natural feeling, than some animals could have it in their genes, whether they could make clothes or not (they could hide from each other, roll themselves in mud, etc.
> 
> As you said, this is a question of culture, something that is taught, acquired and not natural.




Ah.  I don't believe "learned" equates to "unnatural".  "Natural" behaviors are merely those that arise in the otherwise un-manipulated natural world, in the wild - learned or genetically programmed.  The whole point of genes producing more complex brains is to allow for more flexible and complex behaviors to naturally arise in the system.  

So, if I take a gorilla into a lab and teach it sign language, that's not really a natural behavior for the gorilla.  If the gorilla develops language skills all on its own without my directly trying to impose them, then it becomes a natural behavior for the gorilla.

And, to step back a bit from the word "shame" - there are certainly creatures who have aversion to being in the open, or otherwise clearly visible.  All sorts of bugs scramble when exposed to bright light, for example.  So, some humans have an aversion to being unclothed in public.  Maybe this is implemented through the human feeling of shame, but that doesn't make it any more "unnatural" than the millipede's desire to be back under a log.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 19, 2013)

PigKnight said:


> Pigs wear clothes all the time. It's just people that steal them. Who do you think makes clothes? Pigs!



Dude, some Chinese people will be offended by what you said.


----------



## PigKnight (Sep 19, 2013)

Everyone knows it's a cover-up so that humans can take the glory and honor from my porcine bretheren.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 19, 2013)

Umbran said:


> Ah.  I don't believe "learned" equates to "unnatural".



That is not the distinction I was trying to make by using the words nurture and nature. By nature I mean innate or genetic, as opposed to something that is taught or acquired (nurtured). Like cats will naturally chase small moving things. That is innate, their genes program them to do that. 

If each time you bring a cat food you say "num num" he might might learn that num num means food is coming and will go where you usually place his food bowl. That is acquired, as it was not in his genes and other cats will not react to the words num num.

Shame about nakedness is the same, acquired, and some people will acquire that feeling and others won't. That is the distinction I was trying to make in response to the OP.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 19, 2013)

> For those who are uncomfortable with their own public nakedness: are you also uncomfortable being in the presence of others who are naked?




Hm.

Now that you ask, generally no.  Though I do avert my gaze out of politeness.


----------



## EscherEnigma (Sep 19, 2013)

Hrm... well, I've cosplayed at the character Franky from the anime One Piece†, and also take fully nude photos of myself as a birthday present for my husband.  Not much problem changing clothes in public (first started that habit in marching band) and of course when I was going to the gym it was either be naked or be awkward.  I mean really, if an overweight 50+ man was comfortable stripping down lockerroom, I wasn't gonna be the wuss that was obsessively careful with my towel so I was never fully naked.

So I'd say I'm fairly shameless and would be dandy as candy at some sort of nudist colony, though I have no real desire to do such.  Though I will admit half the appeal of cosplay (for me) is the exhibitionism, the "look at me!" factor, especially if I get to dress in drag or go shirtless‡.  So I guess I'm just a late-blooming exhibitionist.  That or I'm an introvert that's purposefully subverting my own personality and inclinations at time to not let myself get in the way of having fun.

________
†If you don't know, he runs around in an open Hawaiian shirt, a blue speedo, and a pair of sunglasses.
‡To date, all my cosplays have either had me with fake boobs or baring my chest.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 19, 2013)

goldomark said:


> That is not the distinction I was trying to make by using the words nurture and nature.




Fair enough - I was reacting not to nurture, but to "not natural", which has some common extra connotations.

But, we do have to be pretty careful here.  I submit that the ability to feel shame is the entirely natural (in the sense you've been using it - hard coded, a direct consequence of how our brains are structured) mechanism for enforcing social rules.  No human culture lacks shame entirely, which suggests that we don't have to teach folks to feel shame, in general, only what they are supposed to feel shame about.  In one culture, perhaps being naked will be shameful.  Another culture may not care about nakedness, but failure to bring a gift to the host of a gathering maybe shameful.

The precise rules may be nurtured, but if you don't feel shame at all, you're probably what a layman would call a sociopath.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 19, 2013)

Indeed, feeling shame is more than probably something that is in our genes. What I would want to know is how that fits in a natural selection setting. If we start by accepting that helping other members of our tribe/species gives us, on the long term, a survival advantage, than I would postulate that shame comes from this. Not helping an other makes you feel shameful and that happens because helping others increases your chances of survival. I grant you that this is pure speculation, but what are you going to do, this is the internetz.

In this case, wouldn't a sociopath be a mutant or potentially a manifestation of a competitive gene? Someone who is not really human or not has human as we are, he does not have the same social genes, thus behaves differently and probably must be isolated or eliminated. Yet, that can give that individual an advantage in various situations. It is like humanity is thorn between two sets of genes. Aren't we thorn between ideologies that reflect such behaviors?


----------



## Roadkill101 (Sep 19, 2013)

Can't say that being naked makes me particularly uncomfortable.  Not that I make a habit running around that way.  Anyway, underneath these clothes, I'm Naked!


----------



## Grehnhewe (Sep 20, 2013)

Since I am a football fan, streaking is almost compulsory.  I think it is why I run, in order to lessen my chances of being arrested.  Other than that, why not?  I have been working out and keeping up with the manscaping.


----------



## Richards (Sep 20, 2013)

goldomark said:


> I am not aware of any other animal that feels shame or is uncomfortable being nude.



A hermit crab?

Johnathan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 20, 2013)

Unless they can die of embarrassment, no. 'Cause that's about survival, homes.

(FWIW, Carrier Shells and Caddis Fly larvae do a similar thing...)


----------



## Richards (Sep 20, 2013)

I was responding not to the "feeling shame" part of the quote, but rather the "uncomfortable being nude" bit.  Goldomark gave me an "or" statement and I took him up on it.  I don't imagine hermit crabs are very comfortable walking around without their shell homes, their "clothes" equivalents.

Hermit crabs for the win!  

Johnathan


----------



## Nellisir (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes.  I wasn't always comfortable being naked, but at some point I basically decided I didn't give a hoot what people thought.  If someone wanted to paint me in my birthday suit, I'm not going to be embarrassed about it.

I did have a large mole/birthmark removed a few years ago, and while I thought I accepted it (been there since birth, after all, and it wasn't anywhere publicly visible), I was surprised at how much less self-conscious I feel with it gone.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 20, 2013)

Richards said:


> I was responding not to the "feeling shame" part of the quote, but rather the "uncomfortable being nude" bit.  Goldomark gave me an "or" statement and I took him up on it.  I don't imagine hermit crabs are very comfortable walking around without their shell homes, their "clothes" equivalents.
> 
> Hermit crabs for the win!
> 
> Johnathan



You haven't shown they do it to avoid a feeling of shame.


----------



## Dwimmerlied (Sep 20, 2013)

goldomark said:


> You haven't shown they do it to avoid a feeling of shame.




its a self-evident truth.


----------



## Dwimmerlied (Sep 20, 2013)

When I was a kid I was mortified by the idea. Then I grew up and realised it didn't really matter. Wouldn't do it on purpose; nudist colonies are usually creepy haunts. If confronted with nudity by others? I go to life drawing occasionally, and that's fine. I guess, then, nothing innately disturbing to me, but given certain social contexts I'd definitely feel uncomfortable yep.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 20, 2013)

Dwimmerlied said:


> its a self-evident truth.



Like why toilet paper migrats to the sewer?


----------



## Richards (Sep 21, 2013)

goldomark said:


> You haven't shown they do it to avoid a feeling of shame.



And I don't have to.  Had you said, "I am not aware of any other animal that feels shame AND is uncomfortable being nude," then I would have had to provide an animal that fulfilled both requirements.  But you didn't say "and," you said "or."  I've shown that hermit crabs fulfill your second requirement: they're uncomfortable being nude.  So, now you're aware of one animal that feels shame OR is uncomfortable being nude: namely, the hermit crab.

It's no fair changing the requirements to your challenge after you've made them.  

Johnathan


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 21, 2013)

Meh, pedant is pedant.


----------



## Richards (Sep 21, 2013)

Eh, accuracy is accuracy.  

However, it occurs to me I've never chimed in on my own feelings about nudity in this thread.  I can't imagine ever personally getting nude in public, but I did come fairly close once during my Air Force retirement ceremony, when - for perfectly good reasons that tied in with my retirement speech - I stripped out of my dress blues, piece by piece (officially "retiring" them), and ended up wearing only my undershirt, black socks, and a pair of Homer Simpson boxer-briefs.  And then I put on a pair of slacks, a dress shirt, and a pair of civilian shoes (each item being removed or put on tied in with a part of my speech), eventually culminating in a "transformation sequence" representing my switching over from military to civilian life.

That's about as close as I ever intend to get naked in public.

Johnathan


----------



## EscherEnigma (Sep 21, 2013)

Question: Do you ever go swimming, and if you do, what do you wear?

Regardless of your actual answer, I do find it curious that people often consider "underclothes" to be closer to "naked" then swimwear is, regardless of the actual coverage.  This does apply to myself as well... I certainly felt more "naked" when I pulled off my kilt at the airport to walk through the scanner† then when I walked around Anime Expo in a speedo, even though I was certainly showing a lot more at the Expo.
________
†I walked through the scanner with my kilt on and the TSA guy said I'd need to be patted down because of the kilt‡.  I opted instead to take the kilt off, in public, toss it onto the conveyer belt for other personal items, and walk through the scanner a second time in my boxers.  I had a t-shirt on through all of this.
‡I've always wondered what he said to women in skirts.  Pretty sure it was a good old fashioned case of "guy in skirt = dangerous".  Why do so many people feel threatened by a man in a skirt?


----------



## Grehnhewe (Sep 21, 2013)

What is wrong with a kilt?  It is not like you are going to be tossing cabers in flight.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 21, 2013)

> Why do so many people feel threatened by a man in a skirt?




_Braveheart_.


----------



## The_Silversword (Sep 21, 2013)

I personally dont mind being seen naked, but most people probably would mind seeing me naked, reminds me of a funny story, but I probably shouldnt tell it.


----------



## Bullgrit (Sep 21, 2013)

EscherEnigma said:
			
		

> Question: Do you ever go swimming, and if you do, what do you wear?
> 
> Regardless of your actual answer, I do find it curious that people often consider "underclothes" to be closer to "naked" then swimwear is, regardless of the actual coverage.



I wear board shorts, not speedos. I think for most [American] men, underclothes are closer to being naked than swimwear. Heck, put on a t-shirt and most men could walk down the mall without looking undressed.

Women, on the other hand, yeah, underclothes and swimwear are often quite similar, but yeah again, they sometimes act like there's a difference. They put on a t-shirt and they still seem undressed for mall shopping 

Bullgrit


----------



## Dwimmerlied (Sep 21, 2013)

goldomark said:


> Like why toilet paper migrats to the sewer?




ah you learn well, goldomarksan


----------



## Dwimmerlied (Sep 21, 2013)

Bullgrit said:


> They put on a t-shirt and they still seem undressed for mall shopping




Love that look!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 21, 2013)

Boardshorts, too.  I know that if I ever go to Brazil, that will mark me as American, but I'm cool with that.


----------



## Bullgrit (Sep 21, 2013)

I wish there was something between board shorts and speedo. I hate wearing shorts that go to my knees, especially swim shorts that get heavy and annoying when wet. I'd love swim shorts that went down to only mid thigh. But I haven't found any such thing so far.

Bullgrit


----------



## the Jester (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm pretty much only uncomfortable naked if the weather conditions are uncomfortable. 

Then again, I go to Burning Man every year, so...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 22, 2013)

Bullgrit said:


> I wish there was something between board shorts and speedo. I hate wearing shorts that go to my knees, especially swim shorts that get heavy and annoying when wet. I'd love swim shorts that went down to only mid thigh. But I haven't found any such thing so far.
> 
> Bullgrit



Look in a vintage clothing store of some kind- they used to make trunks like that back in the 1980s & 1990s.


----------



## Nellisir (Sep 22, 2013)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Look in a vintage clothing store of some kind- they used to make trunks like that back in the 1980s & 1990s.




My first thought was that those were the kind of swim trunks I used to have.  Men's bathing attire has gotten longer; women's has gotten shorter.  Or so it seems.


----------



## megamania (Sep 22, 2013)

Funny.... I don't care if I'm nude but it sometiimes bugs me to see others nude.   I have MAJOR issues if my wife goes nude before anyone but me.....   Does that make me a bad guy?


----------



## Nellisir (Sep 22, 2013)

megamania said:


> Funny.... I don't care if I'm nude but it sometiimes bugs me to see others nude.   I have MAJOR issues if my wife goes nude before anyone but me.....   Does that make me a bad guy?



It depends on whether or not you use that as an excuse to bust into the women's locker room at the gym.  Or beat up her ob/gyn.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 22, 2013)

megamania said:


> Funny.... I don't care if I'm nude but it sometiimes bugs me to see others nude.   I have MAJOR issues if my wife goes nude before anyone but me.....   Does that make me a bad guy?



Yes.


----------



## Bullgrit (Sep 22, 2013)

megamania said:
			
		

> I have MAJOR issues if my wife goes nude before anyone but me..... Does that make me a bad guy?



No, not a bad guy for wanting to keep your wife's nudity a private thing for you. I'd say that's perfectly normal.

Bullgrit


----------



## Grehnhewe (Sep 23, 2013)

Bullgrit said:


> I wish there was something between board shorts and speedo. I hate wearing shorts that go to my knees, especially swim shorts that get heavy and annoying when wet. I'd love swim shorts that went down to only mid thigh. But I haven't found any such thing so far.
> 
> Bullgrit



Tennis or running shorts with a liner are great for swimming, running or going to the beach.  Like Nike, Adidas and yes I will say it...Lulu Lemon.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 23, 2013)

They have great yoga apparel.


----------



## Grehnhewe (Sep 23, 2013)

goldomark said:


> They have great yoga apparel.



i won't argue with that plus you know of my adoration of runner girls fitted out in the stuff,  their guys running stuff is pretty spendy, almost twice the price for running shorts.​


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 23, 2013)

But they are see threw, hard to come by these days.


----------



## Grehnhewe (Sep 23, 2013)

goldomark said:


> But they are see threw, hard to come by these days.



The first dude that told a chick her Lulu Lemon pants were see through seriously disrespected the guy code of honour,


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 23, 2013)

I bet he was gay. I totally would have [redacted] him so he would have keep his mouth shut.


----------



## Grehnhewe (Sep 23, 2013)

Now that would be honourable.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 23, 2013)

Taking one for the team.


----------



## Grehnhewe (Sep 23, 2013)

rofl


----------



## the Jester (Sep 23, 2013)

Grehnhewe said:


> The first dude that told a chick her Lulu Lemon pants were see through seriously disrespected the guy code of honour,




Must spread it around etc...

This comment deserves xp, dammit.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 23, 2013)

Grehnhewe said:


> The first dude that told a chick her Lulu Lemon pants were see through seriously disrespected the guy code of honour,




Almost got killed in a similar situation...

I was working out at Presidents back in the late 1980s, and a woman started doing leg presses on the machine across from me.

...She was doing them on a bench-press machine, lying on her back and pressing vertically, while wearing baggy runner's shorts and noooooooooo underwear.

I was about to tell her about it, when I realized that the only sounds I heard were her on the bench and me on my machine.  I looked around, and every other guy in the gym was watching her.

Well, except for a couple of meaningful death-glances shot my way from a couple of the wookies.

I left.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm Ok with it, but looking at my physique, why would anyone want to?

Funny thing is that iTunes is playing "I just don't look good naked Anymore" right now.


----------



## bone_naga (Sep 25, 2013)

Bullgrit said:


> Most people don't regularly have sex in public.



Well then most people are missing out.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Sep 25, 2013)

bone_naga said:


> Well then most people are missing out.




This is true.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 25, 2013)

Why would I reveal to the public my secret combos?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Sep 25, 2013)

Showing off your secret combos might get others to join in.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 25, 2013)

If I can't preselect and I'm not drunk, this is not a convincing argument.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 25, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> goldomark said:
> 
> 
> > Why would I reveal to the public my secret combos?
> ...




Video game quotes just flooded into my head:

"Full Point!"

"Get over here!"

"Finish him!"


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Sep 25, 2013)

I have no real problem with it.  Why anyone does is the mystery, IMO.  We're born naked - it's our default state.  It's truly sad that so many people are this uncomfortable in, quite literally, their own skin.  Seems some peeps need a self-esteem injection.  Anyhoo, I'm not some Channing Tatum (Tatum Channing?  I never remember) and _I _don't care so why should anyone else?  Americans - which I am as well - are way, way too hung up on body image.  Let it go, it's not that big a deal.

As for the sex stuff, well, I've been walked in on a couple of times, been watched by a mailman, have played in public areas more than once (the park was always a favorite location when I still lived at home) and did the group thing once, too.  Life is a lot more interesting when you're not so hung up on yourself.


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't mind wandering around the house shirtless and stuff, but I'm not really comfortable being naked.  It took me a little while before I was comfortable being naked around the house even in front of my own wife let alone someone else.  It's weird; I don't really care what other people thing, but I just dislike my body so much that I barely want to see it, let alone make other people suffer by seeing it.

I'm getting better at that, but then again I've also lost a fair amount of weight and I'm now working on trying to lose a little more while trying to put on some muscle.  So soon hopefully I'll be more comfortable with my body and less mindful of being naked in front of people.

As for seeing other people, I used to hate seeing anyone naked except for attractive women.  Unattractive women are icky.  Unattractive men even more icky.  Attractive men are less icky, but still icky and makes me a little jealous of their physique.  Now, the only person I enjoy seeing naked is my wife.  I'm such a sucker, I know, but I love her and for some reason that changed me.


----------

